# Insanity



## Trinitylynx (Nov 6, 2009)

Im 18 years old im a girl and im new to all of this. I hope to learn alot. How to write and how to make it sound good.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, then you have certainly come to the right place! Hello to you, and welcome.



Nickie


----------



## Mistique (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome Trinity. I hope you have fun on WF


----------



## Gumby (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome Trinity.


----------



## Trinitylynx (Nov 10, 2009)

ty all


----------



## Trinitylynx (Nov 10, 2009)

Zensati said:


> Hey trinity, i will teach you how to write..


 
Really? Then teach me, or help me, which ever.


----------



## ash somers (Nov 11, 2009)

*cough* 

hello and welcome to writing forums, please mind your step
there's the odd booby trap just waiting to go off in your face


----------



## Gumby (Nov 11, 2009)

Kind of like '' little girl, would you like some candy?"


----------



## Trinitylynx (Nov 11, 2009)

'odd booby trap' thnxs for the heads up. Where's the trap?


----------



## Sigg (Nov 12, 2009)

Trinitylynx said:


> 'odd booby trap' thnxs for the heads up. Where's the trap?


 
the trap is named Zensati (among other traps)... ive noticed he befriends and subsequently hits on every single member who identifies themselves as female.


----------



## Trinitylynx (Nov 12, 2009)

Sigg said:


> the trap is named Zensati (among other traps)... ive noticed he befriends and subsequently hits on every single member who identifies themselves as female.


 
He's helped so far. I can't say much on this matter, but ty.


----------



## Sigg (Nov 12, 2009)

Trinitylynx said:


> He's helped so far. I can't say much on this matter, but ty.


 
naw ur right it was sort of a dick move on my part to talk shit about him, i dont really know the guy.  i was sorta joking but i realize my post sounded way more serious than i meant it to be


----------



## Gumby (Nov 12, 2009)

It's all in fun Trinity, nothing bad was meant about Zensati.


----------



## Trinitylynx (Nov 12, 2009)

Okay, I figured as much. I guess I shouldn't have asked what the trap was.


----------



## Battlemage (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't welcome many people...
Welcome.

-Mage


----------



## Sigg (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah i think i can count the # of ppl ive welcomed on 1 hand.   i just happened to randomly click this thread... maybe the title drew us to it?


----------



## ash somers (Nov 12, 2009)

yeah, you should probably do a lot more thinking 
save you coming off looking like a douche
when ever you open your mouth


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 12, 2009)

*applauds*


----------



## The Backward OX (Nov 12, 2009)

Sigg said:


> the trap is named Zensati (among other traps)... ive noticed he befriends and subsequently hits on every single member who identifies themselves as female.


And he's hit on *Like a Fox* also.

*just kidding, _Sir_*


----------

